# 10-year-old Girl Dies Two Days After Classroom Fight At South Carolina School



## gimbap (Mar 27, 2019)

So sad, so many questions.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/10-yea...to-hospital-after-a-fight-at-school-has-died/

-----
*10-year-old girl dies two days after classroom fight at South Carolina school*
BY CAITLIN O'KANE

MARCH 27, 2019 / 12:56 PM / CBS NEWS

A South Carolina fifth grader has died two days after getting into fight that required her to be airlifted from school to the hospital, according to the school district. The 10-year-old from Walterboro, South Carolina, died Wednesday morning at Medical University of South Carolina in Charleston, CBS affiliate WCSC  reports. 

Colleton County Coroner Richard Harvey identified the girl as Raniya Wright.  Harvey did not release the cause or manner of death but said an autopsy was scheduled for Friday, WCSC  reports.

The school district confirmed the girl's death on Facebook and then suspended its Facebook page shortly after, according to WCSC. "We will temporarily suspend our Facebook page so we can better focus on providing the care that our stakeholders need at this time," the district said in a statement on its website.

While the school district's Facebook page was suspended, they did confirm on their website that the student died on March 27 at 9:39 a.m. "On March 25th, a fifth-grade Forest Hills Elementary School student suffered injuries after a fight occurred in her classroom," a statement on Colleton County Schoool District's website read. "School administrators promptly secured the scene, ended the fight and called emergency medical services to the school."

A student from the school was suspended until an investigation is complete, according to the district's statement. "We are devastated by this news, and we want our communities to keep their thoughts and prayers with the student's family at this time," the statement read.

Colleton County Sheriff's Spokesperson Shalane Lowes did not provide any details about the cause of death because it is under investigation. 
https://ultimatepetnutrition.com/cmd.php?ad=908268&utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=referral


----------



## gimbap (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## TT-0 (Mar 27, 2019)

This is heartbreaking and it really has to stop.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 27, 2019)

I need details.  The way this school shut down communication makes me think this was a racially motivated attack.   I found Raniya Wright's second grade yearbook class pictures (page 16) and the class is a third white a third black and a third Hispanic.
http://colletonyearbooks.colletonge...lsElem/2016/ForestHillsElem-2016-Yearbook.pdf


----------



## Ivonnovi (Mar 27, 2019)

I would not be surprised if stairs or a pre-existing condition were involved.  Along with suspicions of the other tensions.   

This just seems like a lot of damage for your average 10 y/o kids squabble.


----------



## SoniT (Mar 27, 2019)

That's so sad. May she rest in peace. I'm thinking back to the fights when I was in elementary school. When kids fought, it never got to the point where someone died. Very sad.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 27, 2019)

That's a dang shame and so very sad.  I want to know the how and why?


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 27, 2019)

The other board has another article. Apparently the boy who was bullying her/attacked her has a history of behavioral problems and had already been moved to different schools twice. 
It seems the district is going to have some culpability here.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Mar 27, 2019)

And this is why I report the tiniest instance of bullying and follow up until something is done. 
So sad.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 27, 2019)

If I had to guess going by the pic of her in the hospital she may have passed from a closed head injury. Wow. I have nothing else to say.


----------



## IslandMummy (Mar 27, 2019)

I’m still appalled by this entire story and heartbroken for her mother.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 27, 2019)

That poor baby... May she Rest In Peace. I’m devastated for her parents/family.


----------



## caligirl (Mar 29, 2019)

Now the 10 year old who did this to her will spend the rest of their life in jail


----------



## intellectualuva (Mar 29, 2019)

Awful story for this girl and her family.


----------



## Transformer (Mar 29, 2019)

caligirl said:


> Now the 10 year old who did this to her will spend the rest of their life in jail



No she won't.  She will be charged as a juvenile and let  out at age 18 or 21.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Mar 29, 2019)

OMG, this is so horrendous...her poor family!

First, just because she was 10 does not mean the attacker was 10 even if he was a fifth grader. He could be older.

Second, a school history of violence typically does not mean small issues, but violence that includes things like picking up chairs to throw, tearing things down, breaking/smashing school property, violent tantrums, hitting teachers and other students, threats etc.

Third, this is why I am strongly against allowing students with known volatile dangerous and violent tendencies to remain in the regular classroom. Children like this usually need some type of major intervention/treatment and tend to do better in very small, controlled and structured settings.

This should never happen.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 29, 2019)

caligirl said:


> Now the 10 year old who did this to her will spend the rest of their life in jail



NOPE...  they are not going to charge a 10 yo as an adult.   He'll  be out at 21!


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 29, 2019)

It probably won’t happen but there have been cases where children as young as 10 have been tried as adults:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.insideedition.com/should-10-year-old-be-held-responsible-murder-adult-wisconsin-case-presents-rare-legal-conundrum?amp


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 29, 2019)

Transformer said:


> No she won't.  She will be charged as a juvenile and let  out at age 18 or 21.





HappilyLiberal said:


> NOPE...  they are not going to charge a 10 yo as an adult.   He'll  be out at 21!



In many cases, this turns into them spending the rest of their lives in jail or in and out of jail. Sad story all the way around.


----------



## Transformer (Mar 29, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> In many cases, this turns into them spending the rest of their lives in jail or in and out of jail. Sad story all the way around.



I really get anxiety about my grandchildren.  I thought about this incident last night--asking how can I protect them.  This was while we were all snuggled together watching "Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs."


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 29, 2019)

Transformer said:


> I really get anxiety about my grandchildren.  I thought about this incident last night--asking how can I protect them.  This was while we were all snuggled together watching "Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs."



 I wrote and erased a reply a few times. Everything I have to say is morbid... Spend as much time with your grandchildren, and form as strong a bond as you can. I know you are doing that already, though.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## MzRhonda (Mar 29, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> OMG, this is so horrendous...her poor family!
> 
> First, just because she was 10 does not mean the attacker was 10 even if he was a fifth grader. He could be older.
> 
> ...


I have mentioned that where I am I mean the liability they would be faced with if something bad, like in this case, happens I felt as though from what the reason was I was given beside the fact they are entitled to a FAPE the school would not really be on the hook.


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Mar 29, 2019)

This is really sad.  I feel bad for the little girl’s family.  This should not happen.  My classmate died from injuries from a fight.  We were 14 years old and it bothered me for years.   I hadn’t thought about it in so long, but when I read this story it brought back all those memories.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Mar 29, 2019)

Transformer said:


> I really get anxiety about my grandchildren.  I thought about this incident last night--asking how can I protect them.  This was while we were all snuggled together watching "Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs."




I hate to say it, but keep them out of public schools!


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Mar 31, 2019)

A thug needs to take one for the team to this evil boy who fought her.  I don't care about laws or the boys age. His parents are probably evil too.


----------



## Laela (Apr 4, 2019)

Beautiful Raniya...Rest.

May God comfort her family and give them the justice and closure that they deserve.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Apr 4, 2019)

what the hell is this world coming to? This girl was just trying to get an education and died for it. I'm honesly scared for us as a society. I grew up in an area where u had to fight to earn respect. Thats prob how her area is. I knew i wasn't like those girls but thank God i could fight. This poor innocent little girl was prob bullied into fighting. and died because she just wanted to go to school.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Apr 4, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I hate to say it, but keep them out of public schools!


They need more charter schools. Thats what i ended up going to. And it was awesome.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Apr 8, 2019)

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> They need more charter schools. Thats what i ended up going to. And it was awesome.


Some of the Charter Schools down here in New Orleans are as bad or worse!


----------



## moneychaser (Apr 8, 2019)

Transformer said:


> I really get anxiety about my grandchildren.  I thought about this incident last night--asking how can I protect them.  This was while we were all snuggled together watching "Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs."



It’s one of the primary reasons I placed my kids in private school.  There is a Zero tolerance for bullying and the parents are very involved.


----------



## MizzBFly (Apr 9, 2019)

IslandMummy said:


> I’m still appalled by this entire story and heartbroken for her mother.


Look at just born Island Baby...aweeeeee
How are you doing Mommy?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Apr 17, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Some of the Charter Schools down here in New Orleans are as bad or worse!


it seems like nowadays theres really no safe place to send ur kids anymore... Its really sad.... How can we prosper if we can't even learn in a safe place????


----------



## Iwander (Apr 19, 2019)

");">The New York Times
SUBSCRIBE|LOG IN
*Raniya Wright, 10, Died of Natural Causes, Not Because of School Fight, Officials Say*

Share on Facebook
Post on Twitter
Mail
Image_





Raniya Wright’s coffin arriving for a celebration of her life in Walterboro, S.C., this month.CreditTracy Glantz/The State, via Associated Press
By Elisabeth Malkin


_

_April 19, 2019_
_The death of Raniya Wright, the 10-year-old girl who collapsed after a fight at her South Carolina elementary school a month ago, was caused by a medical condition she was born with, officials said Friday.

According to a study by forensic pathologists at the Medical University of South Carolina, Raniya had a condition called arteriovenous malformation, a tangle of abnormal blood vessels in the brain, and died after one of them ruptured.

There was no sign that the fight contributed to her death, said Duffie Stone, a county prosecutor, who said he would not be filing criminal charges.

The death of Raniya, a fifth grader, caused an outpouring of grief and made national headlines, with her parents and many others demanding answers for how an elementary school could have allowed a fight to lead to a child’s death.

ADVERTISEMENT

But county officials said that was not what occurred.

“There was no evidence of trauma on or inside the body,” Mr. Stone said. “There were no bruises, no cuts, no scrapes, no busted lips, no black eyes.”

The only internal trauma was linked to the ruptured blood vessel inside the brain, he said.

Headaches are a symptom of the condition Raniya had, and she had complained of headaches and dizziness seven times over the past two years, Mr. Stone said at a news conference.

Image




A memorial service for Raniya.CreditTracy Glantz/The State, via Associated Press
But Raniya’s mother and grandfather responded to the medical report with disbelief.

“For three weeks, we were waiting, this is what we get, a cover-up,” said her grandfather, Ernest Wright, speaking at a separate news conference after county officials announced the findings. “Natural causes did not trigger my granddaughter to die.”

ADVERTISEMENT

, Ms. Wright posted a photo of her kissing her daughter’s cheek as Raniya lay in a hospital bed wearing a neck brace and hooked up to tubes.

ADVERTISEMENT
_


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 20, 2019)

I was just coming to post a link from our local station. I don’t know what to believe. Her poor parents.


----------



## SoniT (Apr 20, 2019)

Natural causes? Hmmm...


----------



## janaq2003 (Apr 20, 2019)

Even if she had an AVM, the stress and trauma from the who incident couldve caused it to rupture. Also, I believe the kids.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Apr 20, 2019)

Did he hit her head? They are talking now about she had no injuries, but? Whille a child without her health issues may have survived, it does not mean that whatever this boy did, did not contribute to her death. He obviously did something or he would never been mentioned in the first place.

I feel bad for both sets of parents. .  Afterall, the problem is the system. I still say  a big part of the problem lies in allowing kids with known violent behaviors to remain in regular ed.


----------



## Spin (Apr 21, 2019)

^The other student was a girl.


----------



## MzRhonda (Apr 21, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> Did he hit her head? They are talking now about she had no injuries, but? Whille a child without her health issues may have survived, it does not mean that whatever this boy did, did not contribute to her death. He obviously did something or he would never been mentioned in the first place.
> 
> I feel bad for both sets of parents. .  Afterall, the problem is the system.* I still say  a big part of the problem lies in allowing kids with known violent behaviors to remain in regular ed*.


At the bolded,  I totally agree!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 21, 2019)

I need the parents to say whether the other kid is white or other. I’m wondering if there is a gag order.


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 22, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I need the parents to say whether the other kid is white or other. I’m wondering if there is a gag order.


From what I’ve gathered it was another black girl


----------

